# Garro... in print?



## Xabre (Dec 20, 2006)

Just curious if anyone knows any way to READ the Garro novels/stories/dramas? I really want to read more about him and what I feel is the pre-cursors to the Greys... but while I can read like mad, I HATE audio books.

I vaguely remember at one point that they were releasing Garro scripts... or am I hallucinating?


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Xabre said:


> Just curious if anyone knows any way to READ the Garro novels/stories/dramas? I really want to read more about him and what I feel is the pre-cursors to the Greys... but while I can read like mad, I HATE audio books.
> 
> I vaguely remember at one point that they were releasing Garro scripts... or am I hallucinating?


They did;

http://www.blacklibrary.com/horus-heresy/the-scripts-volume-one.html

http://www.blacklibrary.com/horus-heresy/the-scripts-volume-two.html

All of the Garro audios are available in print in these volumes, along with nearly every HH audio so far.


LotN


----------



## Xabre (Dec 20, 2006)

Thanks Lord! That's exactly what I needed!


(FYI, that was my 2000th post. I was saving it for a special occasion, but finding good reading material counts!!)


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Xabre said:


> Thanks Lord! That's exactly what I needed!
> 
> 
> (FYI, that was my 2000th post. I was saving it for a special occasion, but finding good reading material counts!!)


Thanking me is a good purpose. :so_happy:


LotN


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Xabre said:


> Thanks Lord! That's exactly what I needed!
> 
> 
> (FYI, that was my 2000th post. I was saving it for a special occasion, but finding good reading material counts!!)


Point to note though, just in case you aren't aware. These are literally scripts, as in they are written as performers for the audio dramas would read them when recording, complete with "Large sound of bolter fire" "laughing" etc. They aren't in prose format like regular novels are.


----------



## Xabre (Dec 20, 2006)

That's cool. I can work with that. I just want to figure out what I've been missing. I was pretty upset after reading Vengeful Spirit, and realizing I had missed a LOT.


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

Angel of Blood said:


> Point to note though, just in case you aren't aware. These are literally scripts, as in they are written as performers for the audio dramas would read them when recording, complete with "Large sound of bolter fire" "laughing" etc. They aren't in prose format like regular novels are.


Shit your joshing me! Thats pretty expensive for 60 bucks together.:angry:


----------



## Stephen74 (Oct 1, 2010)

60? is that all? BL is slipping. They should say limited addition and charge 120.


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

Stephen74 said:


> 60? is that all? BL is slipping. They should say limited addition and charge 120.


And pour tea over it so it looks aged and antique. Brilliant!


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

_The Dark King_ and _The Lightning Tower_ + an enhanced version of _Ravens Flight_ were released untouched in the anthology _Shadows of Treachery_ which I believe all stories will be released as some time in the future, including the Garro-stories. I wont buy those scripts stories. Not for me.


----------

